# [Erfahrungsbericht] AMD Eyefinity mit ASUS im Praxis-Check



## Jarafi (21. Februar 2015)

*Review​ **
**

*​*AMD Eyefinity mit ASUS im Praxistest

​ **

*​*Herzlich willkommen​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​* 

*Danksagungen*
Ich bedanke mich herzlich bei *ASUS* für die Samples​ 




*Informationen zum Bericht*
                  AMD stellte im Zuge der Vorstellung der Radeon HD5870  im Jahre 2009 ihre Multi-Monitoring-Technik, die auf den Namen Eyefinity  hört, vor. Das Ganze ist nun natürlich schon einige Jährchen her und  seitdem hat sich auch bei dieser Technik einiges getan. Grund genug für  mich, mir diese Technik anhand einer aktuellen Grafikkarte wie der ASUS  R9 290 DCII OC und dazu drei passende 24“ Monitore von ASUS VG248QE  etwas genauer anzuschauen.
Auch möchte ich anhand einiger kleiner Spiele-Beispiele Vor- bzw.-  Nachteile bei einem Setup mit drei Monitoren aufzeigen und auch auf den  Unterschied zwischen dem Landscape-Modus - alle Monitore sind dabei  horizontal nebeneinander aufgestellt - und dem Porträt-Modus - alle  Monitore sind vertikal nebeneinander aufgestellt - aufzeigen.
Dazu gibt es dann natürlich noch einige Benchmarks; diese sollen den  Nachweis erbringen, dass es möglich ist, mit einer einzelnen Radeon R9  290 auch bei einer Auflösung von 5760 x 1080 Pixeln flüssig zu spielen.
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich viel Spass beim Lesen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=faiwgL1gsgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

*Was ihr so findet*
Sucht euch was aus und LOS gehts!


*I. AMD Eyefinity* 
01.Was ist Eyefinity und wofür ist es gut?
02.Was brauche ich für Eyefinity?
03.Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Porträt- und dem Landscape-Modus
04.Wie richte ich das Ganze ein?


*II. Der Test* und die Benchmarks
1.Das Testsystem
2.Die Benchmarks


*Benchmarks*
01. Crysis 3 
02. Company of Heroes 2
 03. Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 
04. Dead Space 
05. Age of Empires 2 
06. Hawx



*III. Resümee*





*I. AMD Eyefinity*​ 

*Was ist Eyefinity und wofür ist es gut?*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


AMD Eyefinity ist - wie angesprochen - eine Technik, die dazu dient  mehrere Monitore nebeneinander an einer oder auch mehreren  AMD-Grafikarten zu betreiben. Neu ist an dieser Technik an und für sich  nichts - Matrox bietet das schon seit einigen Jahren an - jedoch war das  Ganze natürlich weder spieletauglich aufgrund der Grafikkarten noch war  es im Endkonsumentenmarkt vertreten.
AMD hat nun das Ganze auf den „Massenmarkt“ gebracht, was wohl bedeuten  soll, dass es keine ‚grosse Sache‘ mehr ist, auch zuhause drei Monitore  fürs Gaming einzusetzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eyefinity führt natürlich dazu, dass sich das heimische Sichtfeld an  eurem Rechenknecht deutlich vergrössert. Dies sollte ja bei den meisten  Spielen für mehr Übersicht oder auch einfach für ein besseres Flair  sorgen. Vor allem aber sollte sich je nach Spiele-Vorlieben und  natürlich auch der Rechenkraft des heimischen PC’s der Spielespass  deutlich erhöhen. Neben dem Einsatz bei Computerspielen eignet sich so  ein Setup natürlich auch sehr schön für das parallele Arbeiten im Office  auf mehreren Monitoren. Gerade am Beispiel von Excel oder auch mehreren  offenen Programmen freut man sich hier besonders über die grosse  Arbeitsfläche in Form mehrerer Monitore.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Was brauche ich für Eyefinity?*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
        Nun dies habe ich bereits schon etwas angerissen: Ihr benötigt  natürlich eine AMD-Grafikkarte sowie drei entsprechende Monitore oder  auch bis zu sechs, das ist selbstverständlich euch überlassen. Für mehr  als vier Monitore benötigt ihr jedoch eine Eyefinity-Grafikkarte da die  meisten AMD GPU’s von Haus aus nur über bis zu vier Monitoranschlüsse  verfügen. In meinem Test wurden die drei Monitore einmal mit DP, DVI und  einmal HDMI angesteuert, was ohne Probleme funktionierte.

Warum sollten es eigentlich drei gleiche Monitore sein?
Nun, das hat den einfachen Grund: Wenn die drei Monitore nebeneinander  stehen, in gleichem Design ist es einfach rein optisch viel schöner  anzusehen wie eine Kombination von Monitoren unterschiedlicher  Rahmenfarbe und Rahmendicke, was natürlich rein technisch gesehen  möglich ist.

Auch solltet ihr darauf achten, das alle drei Monitore dieselbe  Auflösung unterstützen - im Falle der ASUS VG248Q ist dies eine  Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 Pixeln, also die normale FullHD-Auflösung.  Natürlich ist es je nach Anwendungsfall heute auch möglich, Eyefinity  mit drei unterschiedlich grossen Monitoren und auch mit  unterschiedlichen Auflösungen zu betreiben.
Auch bei der Grafikkarte solltet ihr, wenn ihr vor allem etwas neuere  Spiele spielen wollt, nicht unter einer Radeon R9 280/x anfangen, da  hier sich 3GB-VRAM oder mehr deutlich auszahlen werden.

Was zusätzlich benötigt wird, ist ein grosser Tisch mit viel Platz. Wie  ihr euch vorstellen könnt, fressen drei 24“ Monitore ordentlich Platz;  auch wenn das natürlich kein Vergleich zum Platzbedarf alter  Röhrenmonitore ist, wurde es bei mir doch etwas eng auf dem Tisch.
Was auch noch von Vorteil ist: Wenn ihr am Anfang etwas Geduld mitbringt  - denn das Einrichten ist zwar sehr einfach gehalten, jedoch ist  bekanntlich aller Anfang schwer. Daher probiert man am Anfang etwas mehr  aus, als wenn man schon einmal ein Eyefinity Setup erstellt hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Porträt- und dem Landscape Modus?*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
Nun, was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Landscape-Modus und dem  Porträtmodus, wie AMD die Aufstellung der Monitore bei Eyefinity nennt.
Zunächst einmal gilt für beide Varianten: Ihr erhaltet besonders viel Monitorfläche - entweder in der Breite oder in der Höhe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Der Landscape-Modus, also die Aufstellung der Monitore der Breite nach -  sollte sich aufgrund seiner grossen Bildbreite besonders für Rennspiele  auszahlen, da hier ein breites Sichtfeld deutlich das Flair des Spiels  erhöhen kann. Der Porträtmodus, also die Aufstellung der Monitore  hochkant - sollte sich hingegen mehr für Strategiespiele eignen, da sich  hier meistens am Rand die Bau- und Menüleisten befinden und man so beim  Landscape-Modus ziemlich weit scrollen müsste.
Wie das Ganze anhand von drei Spielen genauer aussieht, schauen wir uns bei den Spieletests weiter unten an.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VXXE5N_wYII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*Wie richte ich dir das Ganze ein?*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


Hat man sich nun alles zusammengesucht und zusammengebaut, geht es  natürlich daran, das ganze AMD Eyefinity Setup einzurichten. Das  geschieht als erstes einmal wie eine ganz normale PC-Installation: den  PC einschalten und den aktuellen AMD-Grafikkarten Treiber installieren.  Nun sollten sich die drei Monitore automatisch schon einmal einschalten,  was bedeutet, dass der Treiber schon mal richtig installiert wurde.
Nun geht man in das Catalyst-Controlcenter und wählt dort den  Menü-Reiter „AMD Eyefinity für mehrere Anzeigen“. Hier könnt ihr nun  sämtliche Anpassungen eurer drei Monitor-Setups vornehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zunächst solltet ihr eine Anzeigegruppe erstellen, sprich, eintragen,  wieviele Monitore ihr wie aufgestellt habt: Das Ganze zeigt euch der  Treiber anhand von kleinen Blockbilder darunter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebenfalls könnt Ihr dort einstellen, wie die Bilder auf dem Monitor  angeordnet sein sollen. Um einen Desktop über alle drei Monitore  gleichzeitig zu erstellen, beginnt ihr auf dem ganz rechten Monitor; das  Ganze nennt sich ‚Anzeigegruppe wählen‘. Auch könnt ihr im Treiber  auswählen, dass sich die Windows-Taskleiste über alle drei Monitore  erstrecken soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dadurch dass die drei Monitore höchstwahrscheinlich nicht gerade  nebeneinander gestellt sind, sondern die beiden äusseren im Verhältnis  zum mittleren in einem leichten Winkel stehen, solltet ihr noch die  Winkelkorrektur vom Catalyst-Controlcenter einsetzen. Somit vermeidet  ihr Verzerrungen im gesamten Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu guter Letzt stellt man noch die Wunsch-Auflösung für das gesamte Multi-Monitoring ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 


*II. Der Test und die Benchmarks




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* ​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​  
Damit die drei Monitore mit ordentlich Leistung versorgt werden, setzte  ich bei meinem Test auf ein IVY-E LGA2011 System mit einem i7-4820K,  16-GB Corsair Dominator Platinum RAM sowie die ASUS R9 290 DCII OC.  Näheres zum Testsystem und zum Setup findet ihr in der kleinen Tabelle:


*Das Testsystem

*
​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
  Die Daten des Testsystems für die Benchmarks und das Übertakten hab ich euch in einer kleinen Tabelle zusammengefasst.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








*Die Benchmarks

*
​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Getestet wurden dabei einmal quer durch die Bank eine Handvoll Spiele um in möglichst viele Genres kleine Einblicke zu bekommen:

Crysis 3
Company of Heroes 2
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit
Dead Space
Age of Empires 2
HAWX
 



*Crysis 3

*
​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Wenn man Crysis 3 auf einem Eyefinity Setup mit drei FullHD flüssig  geniessen möchte, benötigt man entweder eine zweite Radeon-Grafikkarte  oder man muss, falls nur eine GPU vorhanden ist, die Grafikdetails  reduzieren, um flüssig Spielen zu können.
Dass auf Kantenglättung komplett verzichtet werden muss, muss ich an dieser Stelle natürlich nicht extra erwähnen.
Wie Crysis 3 im Landscape- sowie im Porträtmodus aussieht, könnt ihr euch in den beiden Videos anschauen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wIKCDBKiBes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Crysis 3 im Porträt-Modus*
 Wie hier sehr schön ersichtlich ist, bietet sich bei Shootern der  Landscape-Modus aufgrund der Blickfeldvergrösserung in der Horrizontalen  an. Somit können Gegner früher gesichtet werden und somit besteht die  Möglichkeit, schneller zu reagieren. Besonders im Online-Modus ist das  natürlich von Vorteil. Im Porträtmodus sieht Crysis zwar auch super aus,  jedoch ist mir persönlich hier das Bild in der Breite für einen Shooter  zu kurz geraten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Company of Heroes 2

*
​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Auch Company of Heroes 2 müssen die Grafikdetails bei einem Eyefinity  Setup mit drei FullHD Monitoren reduziert werden oder auf eine zweite  Grafikkarte gesetzt werden. Mit einer einzelnen Radeon R9 290 kann das  Spiel jedoch mit leicht reduzierten Details flüssig gespielt werden.  Doch auch hier muss auf Kantenglättung verzichtet werden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aRAAri8Ja_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*COH 2 im Porträtmodus*

Wie Company of Heroes 2 im Landscape- sowie im Porträtmodus aussieht, könnt ihr euch in den beiden Videos anschauen.


Hier dreht sich das Bild im Vergleich zu Crysis 3, der Porträtmodus ist  hier meiner Meinung nach die eindeutig bessere Wahl, wenn es um ein  Multi-Monitoring Setup für Strategiespiele geht.
Das hat den einfachen Grund, dass - um beim Beispiel COH2 zu bleiben –  sich sämtliche Menü-Leisten im Landscape Modus jeweils am Ende eurer  drei Monitore befinden und dies ist nicht nur nervig, was das Scrollen  angeht, sondern kann in hitzigen Gefechten auch schnell zum Verlust der  Übersicht führen. Im Porträt-Modus funktioniert COH 2 meiner Meinung  nach hervorragend und macht dabei auch richtig Spass.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Need for Speed Hot Pursuit*

​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​  
Um Eyefinity noch mit einem Rennspiel auf den Zahn zu fühlen, habe ich  mir Need for Speed Hot Pursuit rausgesucht. Das Spiel lässt sich mit  einer einzelnen Radeon R9 290 problemlos spielen - auch mit drei FullHD  Monitoren.

Wie Need for Speed Hot Pursuit im Landscape- sowie im Porträtmodus aussieht, könnt ihr euch in den beiden Videos anschauen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NG3P5t9Ichs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*NFS HP im Porträtmodus*

Besonders bei einem Rennspiel wie Need for Speed Hot Pursuit tragen drei  Monitore, im Landscape-Modus aufgestellt, enorm zum  Geschwindigkeitsgefühl bei und vergrössern so den Spielespass enorm. Im  Porträtmodus sieht das Spiel auch noch hervorragend aus, verliert meiner  Meinung nach jedoch etwas am Geschwindigkeitsgefühl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Dead Space

*
​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Den Horror-Klassiker aus dem Hause EA kennt ihr sicher alle - doch  tragen bei diesem Titel mehrere Monitore zur beklemmenden Atmosphäre des  Titels bei?

*Dead Space im Video*

Mir persönlich gefällt Dead Space drei auf drei Monitoren hervorragend.  Dass man theoretisch mehr sieht, ist in diesem Spiel nicht unbedingt ein  Vorteil, denn meistens erschreckt man sich noch mehr bei einer  grösseren Bildfläche. Hardwaretechnisch läuft das Spiel natürlich ohne  Probleme auf einem Eyefinity-Setup.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Age of Empires 2

*
​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Den Klassiker kennt ihr sicher auch alle, seit einiger Zeit gibt es für  AOE II auf Steam ja nun endlich eine HD-Edition, damit man den  Spieleklassiker auch auf HD Anzeigen geniessen kann. Da das Spiel von  1997 in der Originalfassung stammt, sollte es also keine Probleme geben  auch nicht bei einem Eyefinity-Setup.

*Age of Empires 2 im Video*

Wie im Video ersichtlich, ist das Spiel für solche Auflösungen einfach  nicht ausgelegt und ruckelt trotz ASUS R9 290 munter vor sich hin.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*HAWX

*
​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Um auch noch Freunden von Flugzeugspielen einen kurzen Einblick zu  geben, habe ich mir HAWX geschnappt und das Ganze auf meinem  Eyefinity-Setup gespielt.

*HAWX im Video*


Wie auch schon bei Need for Speed trägt hier das erweiterte Sichtfeld  deutlich zur Atmosphäre des gesamten Spiels bei und gerade bei der  netten Weitsicht und den bei HAWX zum Einsatz kommenden Satellitenkarten  ist das Ganze wirklich einen Blick wert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








 



*III: Resümee
* ​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​  
    Was bleibt also noch nach meinen Praxiserfahrungen zu AMD Eyefinity zu sagen.
Sehr gut gefällt mir die Multimonitoring-Technik von AMD besonders zum  Spielen von Auto- oder Flugsimulatoren. Hier trägt das erweiterte  Sichtfeld deutlich zur Atmosphäre bei und vergrössert so den  Spielespass. Auch bei Egoshootern bringt der erweiterte Blickwinkel  deutliche Vorteile und fördert für mein Gefühl nicht nur die Spieltiefe  sondern auch den Spass daran. Es ist auch wirklich mal etwas anderes auf  einer grossen Bildschirmfläche zu spielen, wenn man nur einen  FullHd-Monitor gewöhnt ist.

Problematisch wird Eyefinity dann, wenn es an den Geldbeutel geht. Denn  neben einer potenten Grafikkarte, die auch die Auflösung problemlos  darstellen kann, kosten drei oder mehr Monitore einen ordentlichen  Batzen Geld. Wenn Ihr vor allem neuere Spiele mit hohen oder sogar den  höchsten Einstellungen spielen möchtet, reicht hier selbst eine einzelne  Radeon 290/x nicht mehr aus, da sollten es dann schon zwei sein, was  natürlich auch wieder Geld kostet.
Daneben gibt es auch das von mir angesprochene Platzproblem auf dem  Tisch, vier Monitore mit einer Grösse von 24 Zoll oder sogar grösser,  wollen schliesslich Ihren Platz finden.

Summa Summarum hinterlässt AMD‘s Eyefinity Technologie einen sehr guten  Eindruck, sowohl die Einrichtung als auch die Möglichkeiten sind  vielfältig und kinderleicht zu handhaben und je nach Setup Wunsch auch  bezahlbar. Ich bin gespannt wie sich das in den nächsten Jahren noch  entwickeln wird.
Es lässt sich also feststellen: Multi-Monitoring ist heute schon kein Nischenprodukt mehr.








*Weitere Links zum Produkt

**ASUS VG248QE im **PCGH-Preisvergleich*





*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker
*​


----------



## Jarafi (21. Februar 2015)

Abend,

ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht zu AMD Eyefinity!

Viel Spaß beim Lesen! 

Grüße


----------



## Kotor (22. Februar 2015)

Hi,

super gemacht ! 

Ein kleiner Fehler im Kapitel "*Informationen zum Bericht":     *3x FullHD ist 5760x1080   anstatt 5740x1080

grüße
kotor


----------



## Jarafi (22. Februar 2015)

Moin,

vielen Dank! 

Danke dir, ist schon verbessert!

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## AdrianMayr (22. Februar 2015)

Sehr schöner Bericht!  Vielen Dank!


----------



## Jarafi (22. Februar 2015)

Gerne, freut mich wenn der Bericht gefällt.

Grüße


----------



## bschicht86 (23. Februar 2015)

Nett, nett.

Habe 2 dieser Monitore, aber leider ist Platz für 3 (noch) nicht vorhanden und Eyefinity mit 2 Monitoren ist doof. Vorallem wenn dann der Hauptteil des Spiels sich im Monitor-Rahmen befindet. 

Wenn ich irgend wann mal mehr Platz auf meinem Schreibtisch bekomme, kauf ich mir vielleicht noch einen 3.ten dazu. Nur wird wohl der VRAM meiner beiden 7970 zu knapp sein.


----------



## Jarafi (23. Februar 2015)

Danke. 

Ja das mit dem VRAM ist natürlich die Frage. Kommt hier natürlich sehr stark darauf an was du spielst und mit welchen Einstellungen.
Zum Teil reicht ja auch eine 290 4GB nicht aus .

Ältere Spiele wie Dead Space etc. laufen natürlich auch auf ner 6850 im Eyefinity.

Grüße


----------



## technus1975 (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo Jarafi,

danke für deinen Test. Er ist sehr informativ.  Was mir aber bei den Benchmarks fehlt sind V-RAM-Belegungen.  Da du ja mit ca. 6 MPixel-Auflösung getestet hast, wäre es schon noch interessant gewesen, in wie weit hier der Grafikkarten-Speicher reicht oder zu klein wird.

Ich hab das vor 2 Jahren auch mal mit dem Nvidia-Surround und mit 3x24" TFT getestet. (Graka waren 2 x GTX470@SLi und später 2 x GTX580@SLi).  Mit einer Grafikkarte nicht ohne Detailreduktion machbar.  Mit einem SLi-Verband waren 40-60FPS ohne weiteres machbar. Nur der VRam war mit den damaligen Graka´s  immer am Limit oder zu klein.

Kannst du etwas anderes Berichten?


----------



## Jarafi (23. Februar 2015)

Hi,

gerne.
Das mit der Speicherbelegung stimmt, das wäre noch sehr Interessant gewesen.
Merke ich mir falls ich noch einmal sowas mache.

Naja damals war der Speicher mit 1,5GB ja recht klein, allerdings waren die SPiele zum Teil auch gegnügsamer.
Hatte aber Nvidia-Surround nie getestet.

Ich denke, es ist wie immer Leistung und Garfikspeicher müssen zusammen passen, besonders bei so hohen Auflösungen.
Viel Speicher hilft nicht zwangsläufig das man flüssig Spielen kann.

Mit  4GB bist du gut dabei, musst jedoch an den Details natürlich zum teil deutlich drehen, um flüssig zu spielen.

Grüße


----------



## t670i (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo Jarafi,

ertmal Lob für den schönen Test. 
Mich würde mal deine Meinung zum "Stretching" der äußeren Monitore interessieren.

Also ich habe drei 24 Zoll Monitore.
In BF4  und allen anderen Spielen ist das Bild auf den äußeren Monitoren aber  derart  verzerrt, das es einfach nur dämlich aussieht und für das  taktische  Verhalten total unnütz ist. Durch die extreme Verzerrung,  kommt es zu starken optischen Täuschungen.
So ist es in meinen Augen einfach unbrauchbar.

Wie hhast du das Wahrgnommen ?


----------



## Jarafi (23. Februar 2015)

Hi,

Danke dir, freut mich 

Zu dem Thema Stretching.

Bei mir war das sehr vom Winkel abhängig wie die beiden äußeren Monitore zum Mittleren stehen,
Hab da ein Weilchen rumprobiert bis e smir gepasst hat, hab das Ganze dann noch im Treiber angepasst um das noch etwas zu reduzieren.

Eine leichte Verzerrung ist mir dabei auch aufgefallen, allerdings nie so krass das ich es als extrem starke Verzerrung wahrgenommen habe.
Mir ist das jedoch bei Need for Speed mehr aufgefallen als z.B. bei Crysi 3.
Hat bei mir jedoch nicht den Spielfluss getsört.

Grüße


----------



## t670i (23. Februar 2015)

Hm das mit Winkel der äußeren Monitore könnte ich noch probieren. Welche Einstellungen hast du denn im Treiber vorgenommen um dem entgegenzuwirken ? 
Was mir in BF4 z.b. immer negativ aufgefallen ist, ist das wenn ein Spieler auf den äußeren Monitoren dargestellt wird und man ihn dann auf den Mittleren "schwenkt" die Entfernung plötzlich ganz anders ist.


----------



## Jarafi (23. Februar 2015)

Versuchs mal damit 

"Dadurch dass die drei Monitore höchstwahrscheinlich nicht gerade   nebeneinander gestellt sind, sondern die beiden äusseren im Verhältnis   zum mittleren in einem leichten Winkel stehen, solltet ihr noch die   Winkelkorrektur vom Catalyst-Controlcenter einsetzen. Somit vermeidet   ihr Verzerrungen im gesamten Bild."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## t670i (23. Februar 2015)

Okay, ich werde dann gleich nochmal versuchen alles neu einzustellen. Werde dann hier berichten wie es geklappt, ggf mal ein kleines Video von meinem Problem machen.


----------



## Kotor (23. Februar 2015)

Hi,

über die Verzerrung (die vorhanden ist) kann ich mich nicht beklagen. 
Mit einer R9 280X 3GB werden bei mir folgende Spiele gespielt: 

Grid Autosport
Assetto Corsa
Race07 + weitere
CS:S/GO
TF2
SC15  
Diablo 3
BF3/4 
Minecraft
DA:I 
uvm.    

Wenn unterstützt, natürlich mit Mantle !
Für die hungrigen Spiele heißt es - keine Ultra Settings sondern runter auf Hoch
Ich hab damit kein Problem, solange das Spiel gut ist.  
Grafik - und Feature - Hype ist nicht so meines , aber 3 Monitore 

grüße
kotor


----------



## Mitschael (23. Februar 2015)

Ich hab jetzt auch 3 Monitore an meiner Asus 7870 Top, leider gehen aber immer nur 2 Monitore gleichzeitig, weiß hier zufällig jemand warum?


----------



## Kotor (23. Februar 2015)

Mitschael schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch 3 Monitore an meiner Asus 7870 Top, leider gehen aber immer nur 2 Monitore gleichzeitig, weiß hier zufällig jemand warum?



mind. 1 Monitor muss direkt mittels DisplayPortKabel oder mittels DisplayPortAdapter angeschlossen sein.


----------



## t670i (23. Februar 2015)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Versuchs mal damit
> 
> "Dadurch dass die drei Monitore höchstwahrscheinlich nicht gerade   nebeneinander gestellt sind, sondern die beiden äusseren im Verhältnis   zum mittleren in einem leichten Winkel stehen, solltet ihr noch die   Winkelkorrektur vom Catalyst-Controlcenter einsetzen. Somit vermeidet   ihr Verzerrungen im gesamten Bild."
> 
> ...



Entweder bin ich doof oder blind, aber ich finde diese Option nicht  Wo genau muss man die Suchen ?


----------



## Mitschael (23. Februar 2015)

Kotor schrieb:


> mind. 1 Monitor muss direkt mittels DisplayPortKabel oder mittels DisplayPortAdapter angeschlossen sein.



hab es so angeschlossen: ein mal dp, ein mal hdmi, ein mal vga per dvi adapter passiv


----------



## Jarafi (23. Februar 2015)

t670i schrieb:


> Entweder bin ich doof oder blind, aber ich finde diese Option nicht  Wo genau muss man die Suchen ?



Heisst Rahmenkompensation, im Reiter AMD Eyefinity für mehrere Anzeigen einstellen.

Grüße


----------



## Kotor (23. Februar 2015)

Mitschael schrieb:


> hab es so angeschlossen: ein mal dp, ein mal hdmi, ein mal vga per dvi adapter passiv



sollte eigentlich schon funktionieren - AMD Catalyst Control Center - AMD Eyefinity für mehrere Anzeigen - Eyefinity Anzeigegruppe erstellen - 3x1 

kotor


----------



## Xagi (24. Februar 2015)

Hab letzes Jahr mal meinen Rechner mit zur Arbeit geschleppt um das zu testen (Da sind einfach genug Monitore vorhanden^^) Einrichten ging wirklich Problemlos und hat schon Bock gemacht. Vor allem war ich Überrascht wie wenig die Monitorränder stören, die hab ich nach ner Stunde kaum noch bemerkt. Hab wirklich überlegt mir auch Zuhause son 3 Monitor Setup zuzulegen. Habs dann gelassen weil es bei mir nur in älteren Spielen zum Einsatz gekommen wäre. Für aktuelles fehlt mir leider das Geld für die nötige  Grafikpower. 
Aber is definitv ne coole Sache 

mfg
Xagi


----------



## Energiewandler (24. Februar 2015)

Kotor schrieb:


> sollte eigentlich schon funktionieren - AMD Catalyst Control Center - AMD Eyefinity für mehrere Anzeigen - Eyefinity Anzeigegruppe erstellen - 3x1
> 
> kotor



Hey Kotor,

schöner Bericht zu einem interessanten Thema. 
Habe bei mir auf Arbeit auch ein System mit 3 x HD7850 Eyefinity 6 Karten von Powercolor stehen. Betrieben werden damit 16 FullHD Displays. 
Wir nutzen es um unsere Anlagen zu überwachen und sämtliche Daten darzustellen. Rechenleistung ist dafür natürlich nicht nötig, aber es ist einfach die günstigste Multi Monitor Lösung die es zur Zeit am Markt gibt. Die Karten von Matrox die das auch könnten liegen alle im höheren 4-stelligen Bereich...

Zu dem Problem das bei manchen Usern nur 2 anstatt drei Displays erkannt werden. Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran das eine Grafikkarte nur zwei Hardware Bildschirmtreiber besitzt. Ein Bildschirm mit nativen DP Anschluss hat diesen integriert. Aber wenn man mit Adaptern arbeitet benötigt man aktive Adapter. Diese gibt es unter anderem auch von PowerColor. Einfach mal nach aktiven Adaptern suchen. Allerdings treiben diese die Anschaffungskosten noch etwas in die Höhe. Wir haben für unsere Adapter 30€/Stck bezahlt. Diese Kosten sollte man auf jeden Fall mit Berücksichtigen. Denn bei einem Setup mit 6 Monitoren sind das schließlich schon 180€ extra...

Mfg EW


----------



## t670i (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
hab mal ein kleines Video zu meinem Problem gemacht.
Achtet einfach mal auf die Soldaten und deren "Verhalten" auf den äußeren Monitoren.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AUoz5mBGX78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jarafi (24. Februar 2015)

Hi,

hast du die Monitore richtig ausgerichtet? das sieht für mich so aus als ob die etwas schräg stehen auch vom neigungsiwnkel.
Hast du mal die Option probiert?

Grüße


----------



## bschicht86 (24. Februar 2015)

Energiewandler schrieb:


> Betrieben werden damit 16 FullHD Displays.
> Wir nutzen es um unsere Anlagen zu überwachen und sämtliche Daten darzustellen.





Gibt's davon auch ein Bild?


----------



## Kotor (24. Februar 2015)

Energiewandler schrieb:


> Hey Kotor,
> 
> schöner Bericht zu einem interessanten Thema.
> Habe bei mir auf Arbeit auch ein System mit 3 x HD7850 Eyefinity 6 Karten von Powercolor stehen. Betrieben werden damit 16 FullHD Displays.
> ...



Eines vorweg ..... das ist Jarafi 's Thread ... nicht meiner ! 

Aber nettes Setup mit 16 Displays und 3 Grafikkarten. 
Zum zocken wäre ein Setup mit 9 Displays sicher lässig.

grüße
kotor


----------



## Kotor (24. Februar 2015)

t670i schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab mal ein kleines Video zu meinem Problem gemacht.
> Achtet einfach mal auf die Soldaten und deren "Verhalten" auf den äußeren Monitoren.
> 
> ...



Deine Monitore haben unterschiedliche Größe - das mag jetzt nicht der Grund sein ! 
Aber haben alle 3 die gleiche native (maximale) Auflösung ?   zB.: 3x1920x1080   = 1x 5760x1080  ?

kotor


----------



## Jarafi (26. Februar 2015)

Sollte allerdings auch mit Monitoren funktionieren, die keine gleiche Auflösung besitzten. 

Grüße


----------



## Energiewandler (26. Februar 2015)

Hey,

zuerst Entschuldigung an den TE dafür das ich jemandem anderes die Lorbeeren dafür zugesprochen habe 

Natürlich werde ich auch Bilder von dem Setup hier posten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Anordnung ist eher zweckmäßig wie schön. Aber es soll ja auch nur Daten und Grafiken anzeigen
Allerdings ist an ein spielen mit diesem System nicht zu denken. Die Daten werden über einen Webserver ausgewertet und über den Browser angezeigt.
Was dazu führt das man mal schnell bei 8 - 10 GB Ram Auslastung ist. Zudem kommt als Prozessor nur ein i3 zum Einsatz...
Selbst ein einfaches Video was über 12 der Bildschirme ausgegeben wird führt zu einer unheimlich hohen Systemauslastung...

MfG EW


----------



## Kotor (26. Februar 2015)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Sollte allerdings auch mit Monitoren funktionieren, die keine gleiche Auflösung besitzten.
> 
> Grüße



Eh ... aber mit unterschiedlichen Monitoren, könnte es sein, dass der mittlere Monitor zB eine niedrigere Auflösung fahren muss, als er max. überhaupt kann. 
Dadurch könnte VIELLECHT *das Problem mit der Verzerrung*, gröber wirken, als bei 3 gleichen Monitoren.    ...weiß nicht genau; technisch gesehen sollte immer gleich stark verzerrt sein. 
Eventuell spielt unterschiedlicher Pixelabstand u./o. Punktedichte der Monitore auch mit ? 


zu Bilder von Energiewandler :  
​Nice ! 

Jedoch kein Eyefinity. Einfach nur viele Monitore an vielen Grafikkarten 
Speichere dein AMD Setup in einer Voreinstellung und switche mal 9 Monitore in eine AMD Eyefinity-Gruppe.
Dann einige Spiele testen ...
Davon würd ich gern ein Foto sehen 

Edit: 
Ich hab sowas mit 6 x 50" LCD TV FullHD ... nicht privat 
Leider 2 PC's  jeweils 3 Monitore, GTX660, Linux 


grüße
kotor


----------



## autracer (4. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

bei mir siehts mal so aus


----------



## Kuhprah (31. März 2015)

Super Sache, ich verwende Eyefinity auch  Und auch der Artikel is gut  , auch wenn ich absolut kein Fan davon bin den ganzen Text immer alles zentriert zu schreiben, da würd ich am liebsten nach 2 Zeilen schon mit lesen aufhören und auf "zurück" klicken...  bin ich glaub zu alt für den Trend


----------



## Jarafi (4. April 2015)

Danke euch!  Freut mich.
Vielleicht bin ich auch zu jung xD.

Grüße


----------

